# Plants for aquascaping?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I'd like to try my hand at aquaspacing a small tank (less than 5 gallons), but I'm not well-versed in the plant species that I don't already own. And even then, I can't ID them all!

Can you guys recommend some plants that could be used in this capacity?

Thanks!


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

We need to know what lights you will be using and will you be dosing ferts, or adding CO2?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

It's a 15W compact fluorescent, and I will CO2 and fertilize if required.


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

Glossostigma is a great plant with high light and CO2. I grow Crypts pretty well in mid light with dosing but not continuous CO2. Any stem plants would need to be trimmed on a regular basis. Anubias would work extremely well as they are low to med light but require CO2. You might also conside microswords or dwarf hairgrass.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

> Glossostigma is a great plant with high light and CO2.


3 wpg over a 5g isn't high light though. You'd have to up your lighting to grow glosso IMO.



> Anubias would work extremely well as they are low to med light but require CO2.


Anubias don't require CO2. They will do fine without it. 



> You might also conside microswords or dwarf hairgrass.


Both require high light.

3wpg over a 5g is still low light. The wpg rule breaks down over smaller tanks, so you need more light to have the same effect as a larger tank.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

www.plantgeek.net go to the guide section and you can read up (with pics) on plants for low light, beginner levels, etc.


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I hear marimo balls do well in small tanks. their balls of very slow growing algae.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Marimo balls are lovely. The only problem is that they are best in tanks with shrimp, as they attract detritus like huge magnets and without shrimp, they always look a mess. I've had to move all of mine into tanks with shrimp.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

i personally would not recommend glossostigma to some one who is aqua scaping their first tank. Yes it looks great if you get it to grow well, but getting it to grow well is frankly a huge pain requiring the planting of each individual stema dn if you want to start a nice carpet. I recomend water primrose, rotala indica, and various vals and swords as good beginner plants. The only thing to keep in mind with the swords is that they suck up nutrients like a sponge so get your hands on some nutrient tabs, i recommend seachems flourish tabs and just bury them an inch under the surface of the substrate at the base of your swords.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well said. Keep in mind that any foreground runner will take over your tank without constant maintanence. That being said, glosso will grow tall and it wont look as nice. Dwarf sag is a good choice. Anubias nana "petite" is a good midground. Are you using hardscape also? That will also determine planting.


----------

